
Guitar Hero 4 Commerical features ARod, Michael Phelps and Kobe - kimboslice
http://blog.ingamenow.com/2008/10/25/guitar-hero-4-commerical-features-arod-michael-phelps-and-kobe/
======
tlrobinson
So?

